# Holster for Glock 40 MOS



## mtmander (Aug 10, 2016)

I am looking for a 'shoulder' type holster for hunting for my Glock 40 (with red dot) . I prefer a holster with soft material (eg nylon, soft leather,...).

Just wondering what holsters you use for hunting .


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I carry my 629 in one of those Alaskan chest holsters. It goes to the Cohutta with me. Now my P226 shorty forty rides in a Blackhawk holster on my gunbelt. I'm gonna load her up with Double Tap 200 gr FMJ FPs for my next Cohutta trip. That 44s getting heavy for this old man!!


----------

